# Spicy Honey Glazed Tilapia (with Q-Vue)



## czarcastic (Feb 19, 2011)

This was simple and quick enough to make as a weekday meal.  

First, I brined the fish for a little over an hour in a solution of 2qt water, 1/4 cup kosher salt, 1/2 cup white sugar







	

		
			
		

		
	
\

Rinsed and patted dry, rubbed some olive oil on the bottoms and then spread the tops only with honey, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and a little sea salt







On to a little tray and into the smoker for 1 hour @ 225º







One hour later, the fish flakes with a fork, so it's done.







Made a little spicy honey (2 Tbs honey, 1/8 tsp cayenne) and drizzled it over the top as soon as they came off the smoker.

Served with a creamy parmesean risotto (box mix - not home made), and buttered peas.













Dinner is served!

Just some quick notes:  

I made four pieces, the other two will go into a smoked fish spread (cream cheese, mayo, celery, onion powder, red pepper flakes, lemon juice)

Tilapia absorbs a lot of smoke quickly.  I had used one small chunk each of  hickory and mesquite.  To me, it was almost too smoky.  Next time, I will use apple and/or cherry and reduce the amount of wood.  

Enjoy!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 19, 2011)

OH MAN i could use a plate of that!!! Looks amazing! Nice job!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

I know one of those plates is mine for sure - Looks great


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 19, 2011)

That is some seriously good looking fish! A+ on that plate of dinner!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 19, 2011)

That fishing looks outstanding! Great job!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 20, 2011)

Czarcastic, that is some great looking fish!  I like fish but my father absolutely loves it and he LOVES Tilapia.  I have never smoked fish but looks like that is going close to the top of my to do list!  Great job man!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice job Czar, we eat tilapia all the time, smoked, grilled, pan fried, baked, you name it. Yours looks delicious!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2011)

Even today that fish looks so AWESOME!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2011)

OK---I got a Yankee question:

First of all, that Tilapia looks ABSOLUTELY AWESOME !

My question is, "Did you buy them, or catch them in Florida?"

The reason I'm asking is we don't have Tilapia in Eastern PA.

I used to catch hundreds of them, with an Ohio buddy of mine, when we were stationed in Hawaii, so I know Tilapia are in Hawaii, like Bluegills are in PA.

They do sell them in stores around here, but I don't know where they come from.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems like Tilapia have blown up around the area in the past few years. Some family friends of of my parents run a semi truck up to Toronto every week with a load of live Tilapia and they make good money. I think they pick them up somewhere then run them to Toronto.


----------



## fester (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks great I am definitely putting this on my todo list!


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 20, 2011)

Bear,

These were store-bought. Little fish market called J&K Seafood about 5 minutes from me. I think they were something like $4.99/lb.  Tilapia is pretty much available here year-round even at the grocery stores like Publix and Albertson's in the meat/seafood counters.  Not sure where they come from.

Even though I live about 10 minutes from the Gulf, I don't go fishing at all.  Just one of those things that I just never got the urge to go do.  Many of my friends and neighbors have boats, and think I'm crazy not to enjoy fishing.  But then they see my garage full of high-end woodworking tools and understand where my money and free time are spent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Steven,

I knew they were a fresh water fish, because we caught them in a stream on Oahu, but I didn't know where they were in the US, so I looked it up & found this (below).

****In the United States, tilapia can live only in extreme southern Florida and a few other isolated areas such as power plant discharge zones. Many state fish and wildlife agencies in the United States, Australia, South Africa and elsewhere consider them an invasive species.

And this:

****Arizona  stocks tilapia in the canals that serve as the drinking water sources for the cities of Phoenix, Mesa  and others. The fish help purify the water by consuming vegetation and detritus, greatly reducing purification costs.

****Arkansas  stocks many public ponds and lakes to help with vegetation control, favoring tilapia as a robust forage species and for anglers.

Very interesting (to me anyway),

Bear

PS: They look very much like our Crappies, but I don't think I ever made any look as good as you did on this thread!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2011)

They are in many of the lakes here in Highlands County, but I just get them frozen at Wally World. They sell the fillets in 5lb bags really cheap.


----------



## dannyubc (Jun 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> OK---I got a Yankee question:
> 
> I used to catch hundreds of them, with an Ohio buddy of mine, when we were stationed in Hawaii, so I know Tilapia are in Hawaii, like Bluegills are in PA.
> 
> They do sell them in stores around here, but I don't know where they come from.



I that a lot of them are farmed...I had a friend that had a tilapia farm in Florida a few years back.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2014)

Dannyubc said:


> I that a lot of them are farmed...I had a friend that had a tilapia farm in Florida a few years back.


Thanks Danny!!

I have found out since that most of the Tilapia sold around here come from China or Thailand, and are raised in water much like a sewer.

I now ask "From where?" before buying, especially if I plan on smoking them.

Bear


----------



## fished (Jul 2, 2014)

We have them in Texas also.  I'm not positive but I have read that on some bodies of water if you catch one you are not allowed to release them.  They are considered invasive.


----------



## brooksy (Jul 2, 2014)

Tilapia are an invasive species in Florida and the same rules apply. Do not release back into the waters. They want you to take all you want here. Never really fished for them myself cause I'm more of a salt water guy but know guys that bow fish for them all the time.


----------



## venture (Jul 2, 2014)

Please fish for them and throw them in the bushes with the carp.

Tried them a couple of times.

We won't buy them.

Two many good fish breeds to buy.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

